
Windows 10 Start Menu Gets Its Own Process in Build 1903 - MagicPropmaker
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-start-menu-gets-its-own-process-in-build-1903/
======
9HZZRfNlpR
But will it make the search work?

I don't understand why is it when I type cad I sometimes see AutoCAD and
sometimes not.

Because I use Windows only for that I settled creating a shortcut on desktop
like a grandpa, at least it's there all the time.

------
visiblink
I suspect this might screw up Classic shell...

~~~
frosted-flakes
Nope, classic shell works just fine.

~~~
visiblink
You're already on this build? If so, that's great news.

~~~
frosted-flakes
The Insider Preview has had a separate process for Start for a while now. I
don't use Classic Shell normally, but I did try it out for a little while
earlier this week after someone mentioned it on HN. I used the Open Shell
version, and it worked the same as it did in 2014 when I used to use it with
Windows 8.

------
dirtylowprofile
It took them 2019 to figure this out?

~~~
godzillabrennus
They had more pressing matters. Windows wasn’t exactly purpose built to spy on
all its users until now.

Now that it’s sending valuable data on these users back to the mothership
it’ll behoove them to make it stable.

Maybe they’ll take a whack at the registry next?

